
Sensors Slip into the Brain, Then Dissolve When Their Job Is Done - teklaperry
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/biomedical/devices/siliconbased-sensors-slip-into-the-brain-then-dissolve-when-their-jobs-are-done
======
DrScump
The article is mute on one key element: how do the dissolved components get
back across the blood-brain barrier?

I can see how it could dissolve and its remnants be carried out via the
bloodstream and/or lymph system if it was elsewhere in the body... but how
does it get out of the brain?

